# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ νοητικών ικανοτήτων

## ioannis2

https://www.cognifit.com/aplicacione...SESSMENT_AmPOr


Ένα πολύ καλό τεστ που ανακάλυψα σήμερα στο πιο πάνω λινκ. Μετράει ικανότητα μνήμης, αντίδρασης, διαίσθησης. Είναι στα αγγλικά. Φαίνεται πως τη δεύτερη φορά είχα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από την πρώτη. Το συστείνω.

----------


## favvel

ξεκίνησα το τεστ με τις 7 ασκήσεις αλλά κάτι πάτησα και βγήκα... μετά συνέχισε από κει που το είχα αφήσει με 4 όμως ασκήσεις αυτή τη φορά. δεν ξέρω αν τις μέτρησε όλες τις ασκήσεις. μου βγήκε ποσοστό 294 στα 800.
μου έστειλε και το αρχείο με την πλήρη αξιολόγηση όπου αναλύει τα διάφορα είδη νοητικής λειτουργίας σου και την επίδοσή σου σε αυτά..

το ξέρω ότι έχω πρόβλημα απλά οι γιατροί είναι στον κόσμο τους. τέλος πάντων. εκεί που θα πάω θα κάνω τέτοιο τεστ πάντως.
εγώ σήμερα το ανακάλυψα αυτό το τεστ στο ίντερνετ γιατί έψαχνα κάτι παρόμοιο και τελικά το βρήκα κι εδώ μέσα. είχα βρει μόνο αυτό για τη μνήμη που πληρώνεις και δεν το έκανα... αλλά τώρα μπήκα εδώ και είδα ότι το λινκ που ανέβασες έχει δωρεάν τεστ από το ίδιο σάιτ.

----------

